# What frog is this?



## omarelay17 (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.tropical-experience.nl//inde ... &Itemid=72

can anyone tell me what the red and black species in the third picture is? and if anyone is currently working with it?

Thanks
-Omar


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That link pulls up a page with 10 different frogs on it. What picture in particular are you referring to?


----------



## omarelay17 (Mar 9, 2007)

The Black with Red bands in the third picture.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Look's like a dendrobates lehmanni


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Agreed, and they are very difficult to work with and insanely rare. Best to be enjoyed via pictures.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

DIfficult to work with or not, it doesn't matter because you won't find em. The Lehmanni are the #1 most rare frog in the hobby, and I will give you $100 if you find anyone who will sell em to you. No being mean, just reinforcing the point that these are a "never gonna have" species. I agree with Mike... enjoy the pics.


----------



## omarelay17 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have read about lehmanni being extremely rare, but i had only seen a few pics and they looked more of a light orange than a red. thanks for clearing that up though.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Lehmanni live only on one mountain... thus their rarity... but show some variation in color within the population, ranging from yellow at one elevation, transitioning to orange, then red at the other elevation of the population. You cross a red and a yellow and you get orange... kinda interesting. Really nice frogs, but "expert" is an understatement. They need huge tanks... they aren't particularly well understood... juvies are hard to raise (again another understatement). We get off so easy with so many of the PDFs we work with, these guys are just so specialized that when we get it wrong, even slightly, the animal is gone


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is what I know of this species from working with it and from spending time with those who still work with it and have successfully had their frogs produce viable offspring. 

These frogs used to come in large shipments back in the 80s along with histrionicus. I used to buy them at $25 a piece or a 12 lot for $240. Most of them died quickly probably from being transported together in stressful conditions climbing all over each other and toxing themselves out. The ones that died went quick, fat frogs apparently in good condition dead in 24-48 hours. The ones that lived would last many months to a few years.

The two people I have been able to spend a lot of time with and watch their frogs over years of time both bred lehmanni from multiple pairs in varying conditions. Neither of them does anything special, all the frog species are in the frogroom and the lehmanni do what they do. No added air conditioning or "montane" environment secrets.

Lehmanni seems best kept in pairs but will breed in groups. I have seen pairs raise young in 10, 18, 20 and 40 gallon tanks. The 40 gallon tank had a group male heavy and popped out a few babies.

The vivs themselves were very simple. No misting, just broms and moss substrate, cheap fluorescent lighting. Best brom seem to be Neo. compacta.

Pairs were the same color or if there was a differant color it was an orange one with a red one. All the young looked like one or the other parent. Lehmanni also seem to produce more females than males in captivity.

I don't know about the elevation and color of the frogs. Especially when there are green lehmanni, seen em in the flesh. Maybe if you cross a blue and yellow lehmanni you get green. Thats humor there, can't say there is or isn't a blue one.

In the range this frog comes from which isn't one mountain but many (see Libro Rojo de los Anfibios de Columba, Univ of Columbia press). The frog has been found in depressions along the mountain sides. These were small areas lush in plants and somewhat sheilded from conditions outside or more exposed if you like. Here frogs of the same color would usually be found, small isolated pockets of frogs in a given range of elevation. As an area was traversed differant color morphs would be encountered. 

The frogs don't produce very many offspring and don't seem to be consistant from year to year in the amount of offspring raised. A few come in from overseas but the collective US population is pretty low. 

Lehmanni have an unique shape which is an oddity I have always liked. They look like torpedos with legs. Very symmetrical weiners. Even the females don't get huge. They quack like histos as well. Another thing the males do during sparring matches is jump on each other and pop around the tank while quacking. Sort of dry humping jaunt.

Just some thoughts for the board
ERic


----------

